# Low bar vs high bar



## heavydeads83 (May 23, 2016)

Gonna try to make the change to a low bar squat.  Pray for me.  It's like a golfer with a shitty swing changing his swing.  Any of the rest of y'all made this change?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2016)

I am a low bar squatter but I identify as a high bar squatter


----------



## Seeker (May 23, 2016)

Yes I did last year,  and I tried high bar the other day and it didn't feel right anymore. I had to really focus on staying tight and keeping the bar in place.  I'm totally a low bar squatter now.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 23, 2016)

Ive experimented with it in the past and it felt ass backwards.  Seems like all of the big squatters squat low bar though.  I'm going through a major and very frustrating plateau.  Time to make some changes.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 23, 2016)

I've tried a few times to go low bar. 405 felt like 800 lol. Definitely something that takes time. I've heard guys moving the bar down like half an inch every few weeks until they find the right low bar spot for them. Immediately going from high to low seems pretty hard to do


----------



## Beedeezy (May 23, 2016)

Take what I say with a grain of salt, I'm merely crawling in comparison to you guys. 
When I started squatting, all I knew was high bar Olympic style squats. While running the cube it calls for two different stance i.e. whatever bar position you typically squat with and a front or Olympic stance.
During this time I decided to give low bar a shot and immediately I was stronger and never looked back. Besides recently starting to have some elbow pain I have nothing bad to say about low bar. I attribute my elbow pain to my inability to get the scapula freed up and despite the pain still continue to squat low bar.

I have found just an inch will change a lot in terms of comfort.


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am a low bar squatter but I identify as a high bar squatter



I think we have a bathroom that will accommodate your needs.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 23, 2016)

Milo said:


> I think we have a bathroom that will accommodate your needs.



Hahahahahhaa I found this hilarious. Good shit milo


----------



## Joliver (May 23, 2016)

Widen that stance....drop that bar low...never look back.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 23, 2016)

I squat wide and high bar. Last meet prep I used low bar. Destroyed my elbow. Switched back to high bar because of that, and now I'm sticking with it. There aren't a lot of wide stance high bar guys but it's what works best for me. The slight shift in center of mass allows me to sit back more comfortably. 
I assume this is due to my leverages, maybe pob can comment there as he's seen the evolution of my squat the past year. 

Find what works for YOU.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 23, 2016)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Widen that stance....drop that bar low...never look back.



I'm gonna try it.  I stand a little wider than shoulder width right now so idk how much I'll change my stance.   You the bar feels fine to me as far as high bar goes but two of my buddies squat low bar and they're beastly squatters that are guaranteeing me it'll put more pounds on my squat.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2016)

heavydeads83 said:


> I'm gonna try it.  I stand a little wider than shoulder width right now so idk how much I'll change my stance.   You the bar feels fine to me as far as high bar goes but two of my buddies squat low bar and they're beastly squatters that are guaranteeing me it'll put more pounds on my squat.



Pretty much every low bar squatter says the same thing. It's not always true.  It's worth a try and I don't mean once.  See if you can get used to it. Start doing shoulder prehab/mobility now


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 23, 2016)

I high bar squat


----------



## tunafisherman (May 23, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> I have found just an inch will change a lot in terms of comfort.




I bet you would know all about this....:32 (1):


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 23, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pretty much every low bar squatter says the same thing. It's not always true.  It's worth a try and I don't mean once.  See if you can get used to it. Start doing shoulder prehab/mobility now


That's what concerns me.  I still have that nagging shoulder that I've talked to you about.  It sucks dude.


----------



## CardinalJacked (May 23, 2016)

I go low bar. Just let it find a spot between my traps and rear delts. 

I didn't think it was that low, but Tool said it's as low as he's seen.


----------



## Hoomy903 (Jul 6, 2016)

Low bar all the way.

Also make sure you are flexing your traps so the bar just sits in the groove and doesnt roll up or down. If you have sensitive elbows make sure you angle your elbows outwards behind you as much as possible otherwise you will just have all that weight sitting on your elbows and it will start to hurt.


----------



## Milo (Jul 6, 2016)

Hoomy903 said:


> Low bar all the way.
> 
> Also make sure you are flexing your traps so the bar just sits in the groove and doesnt roll up or down. If you have sensitive elbows make sure you angle your elbows outwards behind you as much as possible otherwise you will just have all that weight sitting on your elbows and it will start to hurt.


I don't think you're supposed to flare them backwards. Causes you to dump forward. It's going to hurt your elbows, shoulders, and wrists but that's going to happen with low bar.


----------

